# why vacuum pack dry pasta?



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

OK this may be very stupid but for those who vacuum pack their pastas, why? Not trying to be smart but I always like knowing why I do things lol!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I do it to keep it from getting any moisture or picking up any off flavors and to keep the mealy moth/pantry moths out of it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

like Emerald, keep it dry an taste free, I vac pack mine in mylar bags ta also keep em out a the light.

All this keep it fresh longer.


----------

